# Where can you park for Cite de Europe ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've only tried once to get to the Cite de Europe in a motorhome and finished up miles from the place in a completely deserted car park !

Please can someone give us directions to park there ?

Thanks

G


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Grizzly, take the A16 from Calais to Boulogne and exit at J41 on entering the Cite area turn left at the roundabout and go past the multi storey car park and you will see the Coach park on your left just at the end of that road.



Bob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi G,

As you enter the Cite Europe complex just follow the signs for the coachpark and use that. All the other carparks have height barriers on them.

pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you both. This is exactly what we're looking for.

This time we're determined to get there and not wander round a sort of Eastern European landscape trying to find somewhere without a height barrier !

I assume the coach drivers are not anti motorhomers parking there ?

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> I assume the coach drivers are not anti motorhomers parking there ?


Not at all, theres plenty of room for coaches and m/homes.

I've heard that some vans spend the night there as well.

pete


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Only on this site could such a question receive such prompt and informative replies.

Details now added to my little black book.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

G, i would not try parking there at Easter weekend as the place will be chocker block full, we have stayed many times and had no trouble with the coach drivers.

If it is full leave the coach park turning left and within 100mts. there is a overflow car park that is use when its very busy, it's only a field and does have a height barrier that is locked at night so if you do park there watch the timing.

Bob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This today in reply to my e-mail to Cite de Europe a couple of weeks ago;

_Hello,
When you come to Cite Europe with a camping car, you have to follow the sign-post for "parking est" ; the camping car parking is on the east car park, just nearby the coach parking.
Best regards.
The hostesses of the information desk.

Point Info Cité Europe
[email protected]
Tel. 03 21 46 47 48
Fax. 03 21 85 21 10 _

I did ask about overnighting there but this is all that came back.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the update G, we're having a quickie across to france in November so this is handy info.

pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Thanks for the update G, we're having a quickie across to france in November so this is handy info.
> pete


Peejay; if you have a minute to pop into the info bureau can you ask them if it is OK to overnight there ?

We won't need it this trip but it is always useful to know.

G


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi guys the motorhome parking is now a dedicated area of the coach park, using an entrance 100yds further down, for some reason its got a height barrier of about 13' :?: I suppose to stop the big coaches getting in.

Olley


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks,

we are currently sitting at Dover wating for a 22:05 ferry and we wanted to have a look into citey europ tommorow morning.

richard...


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I Have just had this reply back from Cite Europe

*Hello,
there is no problem for you to stay over night in the car park with your campingcar.
Best regards.
The information desk.

Point Info Cité Europe
[email protected]
Tel. 03 21 46 47 48
Fax. 03 21 85 21 10*

We did not stop there as we just went to the Aire at Calais but it was very busy and full. But as we were very tired we just managed to squeese in. We just parked outside on the car park as did another 8 motorhomes.

We will try the Cite Europe car park on the way back in 2 weeks time though as we got woken up by very noisy seagulls at 05:00 in the morning.


----------

